# Since its Easter......



## barry richardson (Apr 1, 2018)

Had this piece done for a while, but couldn't decide on a finial. Decided on a cross to make it an urn, took it to my last show to sell, no takers, but someone will want it eventually.... Sissoo (IRW) with ebony top, about 8"x12"

Reactions: Like 7 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 17


----------



## steve bellinger (Apr 1, 2018)

Berry I think this is fantastic. Love it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Apr 1, 2018)

Barry, I absolutely love this piece - especially the cross finial.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Apr 1, 2018)

Beautiful piece Barry, love it! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Apr 1, 2018)



Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Arn213 (Apr 1, 2018)

The cruci proportions is excellent- ever thought about doing that same exact portion in a larger scale with that type of base? I would imagine it would translate in a meaningful way just like this urn. Fantastic work @barry richardson

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Smitty (Apr 1, 2018)

Great work. How did you make the cross portion of the finial, if you don't mind sharing?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 1, 2018)

Beautiful work as always.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ClintW (Apr 1, 2018)

Beautiful! Did you make the cross also?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## The100road (Apr 1, 2018)

Very nice

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Apr 1, 2018)

Very beautiful piece Barry.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Apr 1, 2018)

Very nice. Love the look and different contrast of Sissco.


Rodney

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Sprung (Apr 1, 2018)

Arn213 said:


> The cruci proportions is excellent- ever thought about doing that same exact portion in a larger scale with that type of base? I would imagine it would translate in a meaningful way just like this urn. Fantastic work @barry richardson



I've been thinking about this too. Barry, if you'd want to try as Arnold has mentioned, I'd love to work with you to see if we can make it happen. I would love a piece like that to display in my office. Or, more likely, somewhere in my home - since I'm sure my wife would probably abscond with it for her collection of crosses.


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 1, 2018)

Smitty said:


> Great work. How did you make the cross portion of the finial, if you don't mind sharing?


Thanks for the kind words everyone, I will try and explain how I made the cross, wish I had taken pics. First, the cross was made separately from its base, then glued into a socket after it was shaped. For the cross I started with about 1/2" square stock. Cut a lap joint on the table saw half way through the pieces to make a cross. Then took each stick and separately turned them to shape, except leaving the material next to the notches. also turned a tenon on the end of the upright piece to connect to the base. Glued the pieces together with black CA, and shaped the intersection with a small rasp, dremel with the tiny sanding drum, and sandpaper. Then carefully trimmed the ends for the cross and glued it into the base. The black CA works great, cant even see where it was glued....

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3 | Informative 2


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 1, 2018)

Sprung said:


> I've been thinking about this too. Barry, if you'd want to try as Arnold has mentioned, I'd love to work with you to see if we can make it happen. I would love a piece like that to display in my office. Or, more likely, somewhere in my home - since I'm sure my wife would probably abscond with it for her collection of crosses.


I would be happy to make you one Matt, but I think this is well within your capabilities..... if you go that route, I will be happy to give you any tips I have. If not, I'm down for making a bigger one for you. Or..... I could make another one and do a tutorial of it.....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Arn213 (Apr 1, 2018)

Sprung said:


> I've been thinking about this too. Barry, if you'd want to try as Arnold has mentioned, I'd love to work with you to see if we can make it happen. I would love a piece like that to display in my office. Or, more likely, somewhere in my home - since I'm sure my wife would probably abscond with it for her collection of crosses.



@Sprung and @barry richardson- I would love to see this happen! I would be willing to donate 2 pieces of African Blackwood rosewood that are 12” long and 1” square to make up the crucifix.

Reactions: Sincere 3


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Apr 1, 2018)

barry richardson said:


> I would be happy to make you one Matt, but I think this is well within your capabilities..... if you go that route, I will be happy to give you any tips I have. If not, I'm down for making a bigger one for you. Or..... I could make another one and do a tutorial of it.....



I would really like a tutorial on it.



Rodney

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Sprung (Apr 1, 2018)

Based upon your description, Barry, I think this is something I could do - or think that I would like to at least attempt. I will definitely give it a try! If you ever make another one sometime, I'd love to see a tutorial!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Graybeard (Apr 1, 2018)

Tutorial, me two, or three or four of us. Beautiful urn and finial.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## tocws2002 (Apr 1, 2018)

Barry,

Absolutely beautiful piece, love the sissoo, and the cross just takes it to another level. Really, really love the ebony cross.

I understand your process, but count me in for the tutorial if you decide to do one.

Thanks,

-jason

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (Apr 1, 2018)

Great work Barry!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Apr 2, 2018)

Oustanding!!!! You have given me an idea for something to make for my Church. Have some pieces of a big elm that we had to take down last year from the front of the church.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 2, 2018)

Barry, that came out amazing....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Robert Baccus (Apr 2, 2018)

Very smooth and unique curves--good wood and workmanship--you done good yeah.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 3, 2018)

Great proportions, design, and results! Tutorials are always welcome! Chuck


----------

